# San Antonio Peeps Help Me out



## red200se-r (Jun 30, 2004)

this is a wired situation but this is what we have in common... NISSANS.. Well as we all know that its been raining alot this week in san antonio.. Heres the situation.. 
I live in sunny ol Florida (FT. Walton Beach) and my wife is from San Antonio and is currenty living there to go to school.. Well we have 2 SE-Rs one being a B14 and the other a B13. She is currently driving the B14 and this week she happend to hydro lock the car.. She and a couple of her friends managed to get the water out of the block and she dried everything out.. well everything is back to gather and the car wont start.. Well hopefully ill be living thursday night to get there Friday morning some time to work on the car.. In my Garage in florida i current have a Primera 10:1 sitting there that i was planning on swapping later on but it turns out that the B14 could be in need of a new brain.. Well this is what im asking.. I need some eager people that dont mind getting their hands dirty with me. as well as someone that might have access to an engine hoist.. I have all the tools and ill be driving The FREE B13 that i go 2 weeks ago with 2 motors in it.... hopefully shell make it.. (I Trust the Nissan) For the people that are willing to help I will buy Food and BEER! :cheers: ! or Drinks. :thumbup: . If you might be able to help a fellow nissan enthusiast out please feel free to call me at 8505869674 or email me at [email protected]


----------

